# Unknown hotel complex Nr Mellieha Malta July 2013



## jello1501 (Apr 9, 2015)

I was walking back down the hill from the Red Tower just outside Mellieha in Malta when I happened to notice a WWII pillbox on the other side of a fence. 

Being the nosey git I am I decided to go and investigate and once over the fence noticed what looked like a deserted hotel complex hidden from sight behind trees. 

I went to explore for a few minutes and only really explored the outlying bedrooms and a couple of swimming pools before my wife demanded I come back to the road so we could return to our hotel.

I've since managed to convince said wife that exploring old buildings is fun so we will undoubtedly be going back to investigate the main building at some point (it looks huge!)

Anyway I've never uncovered much about the place other than there used to be a hotel on the site called Festa Vale Hotel and that it had been closed before 2000.

Enjoy the pictures I hope to add to them at some point.



































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2015)

Take your better half to her favourite restaurant, buy her flowers/ chocolates, let her have absolute control of the remote, do whatever it takes to complete this lovely set of pics, I enjoyed it immensely, Many Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Interesting site bet it was nice in its day,thanks for sharing.


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 10, 2015)

interesting that it was closed, from some of the pictures it looks as if it was never actually finished, interesting place tho


----------

